
Friendly AWS Infrastructure Discovery with Haldane - josegonzalez
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/friendly-aws-infrastructure-discovery-with-haldane/
======
moondev
Edda also does this well:
[https://github.com/Netflix/edda](https://github.com/Netflix/edda)

